

Ask HN: VPS web hosting that configures nginx, postgres, Rails for you? - sergiotapia

I found this web hosting company this morning:<p>http://www.webfaction.com/<p>And I was wondering if anybody here has used them before. Are the good?<p>Are there any hosting providers you know of that offer this service? I've tried setting up my own VPS's three times in the past year and always hit a different wall that prevents me from moving forwards.
======
rubinelli
The overall opinion is that, if that's enough for your needs, then Webfaction
is a very good option:

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=webfaction...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=webfaction&sortby=create_ts+desc)

------
ibr9
cloud66.com

~~~
sergiotapia
I'm confused about them. So I pay them, and only them, and they privision my
VPS servers + their magic configuration?

Or do I just pay them on TOP of paying for my VPS of choice?

